# Hakiri cichlid gold pellets



## moron (May 26, 2006)

DO they sell sinkable ones, because y sanchezi will not eat the floating ones.....Also, is there a way to make the floating hakiri gold pellets sink


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I buy smelt with their head cut off and stuff the smelt with hikari gold pellets, hikari carnivorous pellets, hikari discus red enhancing pellets, carrots or hikari spirulina pellets.

Hater


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

the only thing is that my sanchezi have a small mouth and i have to cut small parts of smelt/shrimp, etc...........................


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## kaden919 (Aug 17, 2006)

Here you go. I pre soak them for 2 min in a cup of tank water so they are a little softer. My sanchzi doesnt like crunchy food....

Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Kaden919 said:


> Here you go. I pre soak them for 2 min in a cup of tank water so they are a little softer. My sanchzi doesnt like crunchy food....
> 
> Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets


thanks


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

you can also wet them and then squeeze thema bit and they sink for me


----------



## crewdwg16 (Oct 17, 2006)

piranha dude said:


> Here you go. I pre soak them for 2 min in a cup of tank water so they are a little softer. My sanchzi doesnt like crunchy food....
> 
> Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets


thanks
[/quote]
my p's leap out of the tank when they eat thiers!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

try feeding at night with all of the lights off


----------



## crewdwg16 (Oct 17, 2006)

crewdwg16 said:


> Here you go. I pre soak them for 2 min in a cup of tank water so they are a little softer. My sanchzi doesnt like crunchy food....
> 
> Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets


thanks
[/quote]
my p's leap out of the tank when they eat thiers!








[/quote]
i do they just go nuts the LOVE EM!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Kaden919 said:


> Here you go. I pre soak them for 2 min in a cup of tank water so they are a little softer. My sanchzi doesnt like crunchy food....


That is funny! My reds will not eat them once they are soft and mushy.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

OhioStatePiranha said:


> you can also wet them and then squeeze thema bit and they sink for me


you are a slick man but god dammit do you get the job done :laugh:


----------



## crewdwg16 (Oct 17, 2006)

my damn fish will eat whole bag in one night if let them!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

with pellets...is that all you give them or should you give them like 2 pellets and some shrimp or something


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

OhioStatePiranha said:


> you can also wet them and then squeeze thema bit and they sink for me


yep thats how I used to get them to sink when I used them. 
But I've moved onto better pellets. 
Go pick yourself up some New life spectrum pellets. they so packed full of goodness that they sink on their own.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Hater said:


> I buy smelt with their head cut off and stuff the smelt with hikari gold pellets, hikari carnivorous pellets, hikari discus red enhancing pellets, carrots or hikari spirulina pellets.
> 
> Hater


Hey HATER, 
I have just a quick question, I recently picked up some smelt as well.
How do you feed this to your p's, method wise?
Do you hook em and let fish tear at em, cut them up into pieces, or just throw em inthe tank and remove uneaten food n bones????


----------

